

Kentucky law could let kids swap foreign language classes for coding lessons - ero5004
http://www.engadget.com/2014/02/03/kentucky-code-language-credit/

======
ero5004
I'm all for everyone learning to code but this doesn't seem to be the way to
make that happen. Learning another language also means learning about another
culture and learning to think about your own culture and language in a
different way. Why should we take that away?

